
How I watched a Brooklyn startup sellout: The downfall of MakerBot from inside - wallflower
http://brokelyn.com/makerbot-sells-out-as-seen-from-the-inside/
======
SQL2219
I guess the value of printing plastic do-dads was over-hyped.

